# T-Shirt Pressing Project



## andyrocksteady (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey my friend is trying to start up her own small business pressing t-shirts. Im not sure what exact process she intends to use, does anyone know anything about this sort of thing? Does anyone know where to buy ink wholseale online, possibly organic inc?


----------

